# 457 VISA cancellation



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

I am now on 457 Visa in Perth (employer sponsored). My employer also got my kids and spouse the 457 Visa to enable them to stay with me during vacations. They visited me last year and also this year. Our Visas are valid till Apr 2011. Now I have applied for 176 Visa (on 25 Apr 2010) and it is in the last stage (probably). In this Visa ie.. 176, my spouse is listed as a non migrating member due to professional commitments. In January me and kids will come to Perth as the school session will commence in Jan 2011 (if everything goes as per plan). My spouse will be free of the professional commitments on 31 Dec 2010. Now my questions are:

(a) Once I (and kids) get 176 Visa and my 457 visa is obviously cancelled, then will the 457 visa of my spouse still be valid uptil Apr 2011 or will it also automatically get cancelled??

(b) Is it better to apply for spouse Visa from India or my spouse should come to Australia and apply?? Which will be faster. We have been married for 15 years and our kids are 14 and 10 yrs old.

Thanks

balajiradhika
Application: 25 Apr 2010 (176 Visa WA) .Net Technologies
CO allocated: 18 Jun 2010
Medicals PCC sent for me and kids in May 2010. 
PCC of spouse sent on 08 Jul 2010 since asked by CO.
Medicals of spouse (though not migrating now) received at Sydney 05 Jul 2010
Approval: waiting


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

a) Yes, your spouse 457 visa would also be cancelled as she is not the primary applicant and her visa depends on yours being valid.
b) I think processing time is the same, however if your spouse is with you I am sure it would be make you and your kids much happier. I think it's a very difficult thing to be seperated from your spouse and her from her kids. I'm sure the kids will feel it.



balajiradhika said:


> I am now on 457 Visa in Perth (employer sponsored). My employer also got my kids and spouse the 457 Visa to enable them to stay with me during vacations. They visited me last year and also this year. Our Visas are valid till Apr 2011. Now I have applied for 176 Visa (on 25 Apr 2010) and it is in the last stage (probably). In this Visa ie.. 176, my spouse is listed as a non migrating member due to professional commitments. In January me and kids will come to Perth as the school session will commence in Jan 2011 (if everything goes as per plan). My spouse will be free of the professional commitments on 31 Dec 2010. Now my questions are:
> 
> (a) Once I (and kids) get 176 Visa and my 457 visa is obviously cancelled, then will the 457 visa of my spouse still be valid uptil Apr 2011 or will it also automatically get cancelled??
> 
> ...


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

amaslam said:


> a) Yes, your spouse 457 visa would also be cancelled as she is not the primary applicant and her visa depends on yours being valid.
> b) I think processing time is the same, however if your spouse is with you I am sure it would be make you and your kids much happier. I think it's a very difficult thing to be seperated from your spouse and her from her kids. I'm sure the kids will feel it.


Thanks a ton for the prompt reply. Best wishes and regards
balajiradhika


----------

